# PPM??



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm very new to water chemistry and need to know what ppm is because my water chemistry kit measures in mg/l... how do i get ppm from mg/l?? what is the difference?? thanks


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

What brand of test kits do you have??


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

ppm (parts per million) = mg/l (milligrams per litre)

They are equivalent.


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> What brand of test kits do you have??


 i have a tetra test laborett


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

DonH said:


> ppm (parts per million) = mg/l (milligrams per litre)
> 
> They are equivalent.


 thanks a lot


----------

